# Bread pudding



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I need a recipe for the BEST bread pudding... expense is no object. Any ideas?


----------



## sodaro (Aug 18, 1999)

Jim:

I have gotten rave reviews for a simple bread pudding that I made for several clients over the holidays. I know it's not traditional but I like to make bread pudding with fresh croissants instead of stale bread. I never really measured out the ingredients when I made it but my method was:

1. Make a standard creme anglaise but don't return to the stove after tempering the eggs.
2. Stir melted (high quality) white chocolate into the creme anglaise while it is still hot. I used about 1 pound of chocolate per quart of creme anglaise.
3. Pour creme anglaise mixture over croissants torn into ~1 inch chunks and allow to them to soak up as much of the creme anglaise mixture as possible.
4. Spoon mixture into greased individual baking cups, sprinkling additional chopped chocolate in the center.
5. Bake at 350 for about 20-25 minutes.

I would serve them warm with a simple caramel sauce and some fresh berries. You can make them ahead and reheat as needed w/o any problems.

I suppose it would work just as well with milk or dark chocolate also.

Let me know if you give it a try.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Sodaro,
Thanks for the quick response!! I will certainly let you know how it goes. At first examination, it looks great! If you are interested the menu that goes along with this dessert, it is posted on the "Inside Scoop" bulletin board.
Again, thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I used Sodarro's recipe this past weekend and it was fantastic. I baked the bread puddings in individual cupcake tins, inverted it and removed the paper. I garnished it with a chilled chocolate ganache and golden raspberries. You know when your staff 'fights' over the last portion, it is good!! Thanks!


----------

